# Recently got the Nikon D3100 and need some tips. Here are some pics I've taken so far



## jdong217 (Aug 12, 2011)

I only just got the camera a few days ago. It's my first DSLR so I still have a lot to learn. I have a very basic knowledge of ISO, aperture/f-stop, and shutter speed and I have been working on how to shoot in manual. The 3 attached photos were shot in manual. 

1. I have a hard time adjusting the settings to different light levels. Are there some basic rules to this? Like, if I want to take pictures in a darker environment without flash, which setting should be the first that I change? 

EDIT: my lens has 11 points and I'm assuming I can set which point I want to be the focus of the picture because when I select a point and press the trigger halfway, a red dot flashes at that point.

2. People keep telling me to learn the Rule of Thirds so I looked it up. Why does this work? And is there a way to turn on the gridlines on the Nikon D3100? I googled it but couldn't find an answer. Do most people just kind of imagine where the lines should go?

3. Sometimes I'l try and get detailed close up shots, like a leaf on a branch, or a pinecone on a tree. But often I find that while I can focus the object decently, I can never get it to the amazing level that some of my friends have (with MY camera nonetheless, haha). Are there some tricks to getting more detailed close-ups? When I look through the lens, the image is perfectly focused, but usually comes out very slightly less in quality. Does this have anything to do with aperture/shutter speed settings? I have VR on and my shutter speed is above 1/50th so I don't think it's shaking issues

Much thanks


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 12, 2011)

jdong217 said:


> my shutter speed is above 1/50th so I don't think it's shaking issues



First read the camera manual about adjusting.
Second - do a search on Depth of Field and read that 
Third - do a search on Guidelines for composition and read that
Last: re: the statement above.  You should never shoot at a shutter speed less than 1/twice the focal length of the lens.  Forget VR now.  Just adjust your shutter speed and iso.  Learn to hold the camera.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 12, 2011)

You need some more trial and error before you start looking for expert advice. just tinker with it in different conditions and different apertures and shutter speeds. and ask your friends for help if they have dslr's too. advice online is good but there is nothing like someone holding your hand until you can figure it out. thats what friends are for.


----------



## MattK0138 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can someone be my friend and come hold my hand until I am the greatest photographer ever?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 12, 2011)

MattK0138 said:


> Can someone be my friend and come hold my hand until I am the greatest photographer ever?



No

Try calling your Mommy who is required to do crap like that.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Aug 12, 2011)

#1: Flat, overexposure
#2: OOF
#3: Use either wider aperture or smaller one.


----------



## Ptography (Aug 12, 2011)

1. Try adjusting your ISO settings.  ISO is a measure of sensitivity to light.  When you raise your ISO, this allows you camera to shoot at a higher shutter speed without the flash because it is now more sensitive to light.  The trade-off is More ISO=loss of detail/Grainy image.  Also, if you want better control of your exposure shoot in Manual.
2.The rule of thirds doesn't have to be specifically within a mm tolerance.  Eye-balling it can work but don't ask about Grids when using the rule of thirds - Grids are for lining up horizons or straight lines  That has nothing to do with the ROT.
3.the picture of your pine cone is okay but clearly it is not exposed properly.  Two reasons why that shot didn't turn out how you expected:
- Your camera exposed for the sky's lighting, not the pinecone's.  There is no light on your pinecone, nor was the pincone metered properly so detail is significantly lost regardless if you shot it wide open.
-To get the detail you want, shoot tighter for starters - Fill the frame with the pinecone and don't worry about backgrounds.  Most up-close shots that you're describing are typically done with macro lenses.  If you don't have one, you're not going to get the result you're trying to achieve, even with good lighting.


----------



## Ptography (Aug 12, 2011)

Btw, if you're shooting that pinecone in low light, you should probably use a tripod on a timer if you're shooting at 1/50.  If you raise your ISO to 1000 or 1600, you might get a speed of 1/250 if you're lucky.  Keep practicing.  Sometimes people on here can be total douches but you're still learning and its okay to ask the questions you're asking.  My advice though is to do some reading.  Lots of it.  I recommend Scott Kelby's Guide to Digital Photography v. 1,2,&3.


----------

